# the image part with relationship id rid8 was not found



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi

My friend was using Microsoft office/word 2016 to finish an assessment.

He was modifying and filling the word document that was on a portable hard drive attached to his laptop,,,,,means he didn't copy the document from the external hard drive to his laptop.

he ended up with embedded image to be replaced with :

```
the image part with relationship id [U][B]rid8[/B][/U] was not found
```
https://imgur.com/a/NTVC46D

Google didn't reveal many solutions and I did try "Open and Repair" solution but no joy

Thanks


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What was referenced there ? Was it an image or another document.

Instead of embedding the actual file/image, looks like he/she 'linked' it leading to a loss in the connectivity to the original parent file throwing the error.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

> What was referenced there ? Was it an image or another document.


Image.



> Instead of embedding the actual file/image, looks like he/she 'linked' it leading to a loss in the connectivity to the original parent file throwing the error.


The origin word document before filling it , I have copy of it by email and I have no issue to display picture as per below :
https://imgur.com/a/W8BiTJS

By the way it is only one file which is word document


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: Word document the image part with relationship id rid8 was not found
For cross-posting etiquette, please read: http://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------

